# Bridgestone



## marcusthemoose (Dec 21, 2014)

Picked this up the other day, from research on headbadges i think its 69 or 70

anyone seen one before or know anything about them? 

possibly thinking about restoring it- or at least cleaning it up and possibly getting the frame repainted














any help at all would be appreciated !


----------

